# Albino Brislenose Breeding



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All
My pleco have no problem breeding and laiding eggs but the last time the male ate all the eggs about a 100. Two female laid at the same time in the same place. I was wondering can take the egg and airrate them myself.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure.my self but you should talk to susankat on here. She is.breeding a bunch of plecs. She just got a batch of gteen dragon plecs which is just a color morph of bristle nose plecs. Good luck on ur next try


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I doubt if the male ate the eggs, that isn't normal with them. What kind of fish do you have with them? He is probably new and don't know how to defend his eggs. Is it a cave that they are laid in. They need caves that will make it easier for him to guard the eggs. The eggs should hatch in about 5 days but will be closer to 20 days before he will start letting them come out.


----------

